# Dewalt 788



## pixy (12 Nov 2009)

Hi guys I recently sent a message to Rockler in the US enquiring about shipment to the UK for a Dewalt 788 scroll saw, I have just this minute received a reply back telling me yes they can ship to the UK with an additional shipping cost worked out on weight and quantity required Mal


----------



## Gill (12 Nov 2009)

How exciting  . Do let us know what happens and what the overall cost turns out to be.


----------



## pixy (12 Nov 2009)

Hi Gill It was you that got me thinking and I surfed the net and came up with this, let's hope the shipping charge not that great.At the moment there is an offer on for the saw plus a light plus the stand for $500 that's about£302.00
Mal


----------



## scroller frank (12 Nov 2009)

Good news then,  
What about the voltage ???
will that be a problem???
------Frank-------


----------



## Carter Johnson (12 Nov 2009)

Pixy...

Try Grizzly.com here in the US. They're having a big sale on the DeWalt ($459 + only $20 US shipping for the saw, stand and light) 

Good luck..... Carter


----------



## pixy (12 Nov 2009)

Thanks Carter I have just sent them an e mail I frank I have a 110 volt site transformer my son gave me Mal


----------



## scroller frank (12 Nov 2009)

Magic  
Just got to wait for delivery now then !!!!!!!!
----------Frank------


----------



## pixy (13 Nov 2009)

morning folks I have just received an e mail from Rockler the price will be £530.00.Just waiting to hear from Grizzle To se if there is any difference Mal


----------



## Gill (13 Nov 2009)

Hi Mal

So that price includes £230 for transport (ouch!) and is exclusive of tax? I wonder what the Revenue men will charge when it hits our shores. From scouring t'internet, I believe the tax rate is 3.5% plus VAT but I don't know if the cost of transport is subject to tax. If we assume it isn't, I'm guessing you'll have to pay about £56 tax.

So that will give you an overall cost in the region of £580 to £600; I doubt it will be any cheaper but it may be more expensive. A Hegner would cost about £100 more. It would also have manufacturers support and be fully compatible with our electrickery supply. Of course, it's a value judgment which you will have to make.

Gill


----------



## pixy (18 Nov 2009)

Evening folks I have just received a message from Grizzly asking about our voltage over here they say they run on 110/60 cycles ,I understand that we run on 240/50 Would an industrial transformer convert the power alright Mal


----------

